# White Pimple on Head? Please help...



## rhacmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello,
I have had a white tipped cat shark for almost a year without health problems. About a month ago he developed a pimple-looking white dot on the top of his head, in between his eyes. He is very active and I thought that he might have just scratched himself on a rock or another fish, but it has grown a little bit and a long scratch or cut has appeared below it. He is active and eating.
Is this some type of fungus? I have API Fungus Cure, would that be a good treatment?

1. 50 gal
2. slightly brackish water
3. Condition developed in old 100 gal tank, continued in new 50 gal tank that has been set-up for 3 weeks (cycled)
4. I have Swordtails, Angelfish, Plecos, Cory, Blackskirt Tetra, Iridescent Shark, Guppies, Bala Sharks, Chinese Algae Eaters, 
5. Plants include Swords, Jungle Val
6. Temperature is always between 76-80
7. Using a fluval 405
8. No CO2 Unit
9. Does not receive natural sunlight
10. I change 20-30 percent of the water every three weeks.
11. Every 3 weeks
12. Feed fish live and frozen bloodworms, mysis shrimp, flakes, sinking tropical pellets, goldfish sinking sticks, cucumber. I feed once in the morning and evening.
13. I use a colalife with 10k and actinic bulbs. t5 compact fluorescent. 

**Also I must add that some of my swordtails have camallanus worms and I have recently tried to treat them with Panacur (Fenbendazole), then with MarOxy. My white tipped cat shark was not visible effected by the treatments. Also, one of my Angels just died from a fungus that created patches on it's body and appeared to be coming out of his mouth. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me ,(and it ain't) I would change ten gal of water each week. Water changes not only remove dissolved organics but replenish trace minerals needed by fish such as calcium and magnesium. The immune system of fish if provided with good water quality can often times fight off infections, fungus, etc much like our own immune system. The more heavily stocked our tanks are the faster the water quality deteriorates due to decaying plant matter, uneaten food,and fish waste. this happens in all tanks to some degree thus,, the need for regular weekly water changes. Filters need to be maintained as well.clean them by swishing them around in old aquarium water you take out during water changes and stick em back in. When they begin to fall apart whether it's cartridges or pads or sponges replace them.
A word of caution on chinese algae eaters, They aren't algae eaters once they discover that fish food tastes better and as they grow they can be aggressive towards tankmates. Some have been reported to attach themselves to fish such as Angelfish and severums and other fish as well.They simply stop eating algae as they grow and in my mind, they then serve no useful purpose and create stress for other tank inhabitants. Once fish become stressed whether it's due to poor water quality or lax maint, then fish become more suceptible to Illness or disease. 
If I were to treat a fish with wound and or scrape or cut, I would net the fish and apply Iodine with Q-tip to the wound and allow thirty to thirty five seconds before returning the fish to the water. I am not a fan of medicating fish But rather advocate maintaining water quality. In this way ,the need for medicating fish or fishtanks is greatly reduced.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

While I agree with 1077 that maintaining good water quality is really important and will help, I wouldn't recommend putting iodine on something thats probably not a cut. The way you described your angels death I'm almost positive its columnaris http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/freshwater-saltwater-diseases-8179/page2/ check it out.


----------



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

Kinda looks like it could hole in the head or lateral line disease, not sure.


----------

